# Sydney Gay & Lesbian Mardi Gras !!!!!



## Jay84 (Mar 2, 2011)

So....... only 3 more sleeps till MARDI GRAS celebrations........

It may come a complete surprise to some but this is my first mardi gras (although have attended Gay Pride in the UK for 5 years in a row) lol

We have got VIP tickets tot he viewing area for the parade, then Mardi Gras party tickets. Then Sunday it is off to Toybox party (last one ever) to dance the day and evening away, and more trashy times!


So are any other members going??? Would be good to catch up!


----------



## killimike (Mar 2, 2011)

I probably won't be there this year . . .  . . . but maybe at a welcome party Friday night


----------



## relyt (Mar 2, 2011)

ill be there jay!


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tyler..... We have to meet up. You going to Toybox too?


----------



## Smithers (Mar 2, 2011)

Not this yr  have a good time Jay be safe  Keep an eye out for the Camp berra float


----------



## kupper (Mar 2, 2011)

after party at your house jay ?


----------



## werdy (Mar 2, 2011)

have fun people , i will be going to see Xanadu that night, Maybe Mardi Gras next year


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 2, 2011)

kupper said:


> after party at your house jay ?


 

Sure will be! We get back monday arvo and will be partying till Tuesday evening.

You gonna come over?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Renagade (Mar 2, 2011)

Im working late, but i reckon i can hight tail it to the after party... woot!!!


----------



## kupper (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah I'll come over just tell Craig and Luke to put some clothes on :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 2, 2011)

Renagade said:


> Im working late, but i reckon i can hight tail it to the after party... woot!!!



Ooooh, let me know. We can meet up?



kupper said:


> Yeah I'll come over just tell Craig and Luke to put some clothes on :lol:



Don't worry about them.... i'll be the one wearing my special short shorts just for you!


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't worry about them.... i'll be the one wearing my special short shorts just for you![/QUOTE]


im not even going to respond to that one

Jay you have to introduce me to some herp friends wink wink


----------



## gillsy (Mar 3, 2011)

Jay you're just to Gay for words!!!

Saying that I'll be on the parade route working all night, I'll be wearing a Walkie Talkie Radio, Orange Shirt and a Fluro Saftey Vest that Says, Area Co-oridnator 

I'll come up and say hi to you in the members area. (VIP Area)

That's also where Foxtel broadcasts, so lets see if I can get on TV 2 years in a row!


----------



## Laghairt (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope you have fun mate! I'm wondering what the "naughty" comment Fay had to edit out of your last post was LOL.


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Jay you're just to Gay for words!!!
> 
> Saying that I'll be on the parade route working all night, I'll be wearing a Walkie Talkie Radio, Orange Shirt and a Fluro Saftey Vest that Says, Area Co-oridnator
> 
> ...


 

i have already set the recorder to tape it


----------



## gillsy (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL recorder, Werdy how old are you.... 

It's now an IQ or TiVo


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

gillsy said:


> LOL recorder, Werdy how old are you....
> 
> It's now an IQ or TiVo


 

lol IQ set im 40 and no i dont own a VHS


----------



## gillsy (Mar 3, 2011)

That's better


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

gillsy said:


> LOL recorder, Werdy how old are you....
> 
> It's now an IQ or TiVo


 
lol yeppers


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 3, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Jay you're just to Gay for words!!!
> 
> I'll come up and say hi to you in the members area. (VIP Area)
> 
> That's also where Foxtel broadcasts.


Oh cool.... might do some celebrity spotting hahaha. I'll call you when i get there!



anouc said:


> Hope you have fun mate! I'm wondering what the "naughty" comment Fay had to edit out of your last post was LOL.



Hehehehe........ I'll text you...... FAY had to ask me what it was in chat, when i explained it was deemed inappropriate lol. I trust her judgement lol



werdy said:


> i have already set the recorder to tape it



I'll try my best to make it on screen hehe


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> Oh cool.... might do some celebrity spotting hahaha. I'll call you when i get there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol i saw it and thought HMMMMMM but thats cause i think i have a secret crush on someone


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll be hanging around the big float that resembles a sea mussel..  ( I better not get an infraction over this! I'm just expressing my sexuality :lol: )


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bahahaha Moose! You're hilarious!


----------



## gillsy (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm over the MG already!!! Too many volunteers to manage!


----------



## werdy (Mar 3, 2011)

gillsy said:


> I'm over the MG already!!! Too many volunteers to manage!


 

lol push them into line , get the whip out sure it will work wonders


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 31, 2011)

It would be great to know other local brisbane GLBTIQ members here too


----------



## gillsy (Apr 1, 2011)

I? That's a new one


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 1, 2011)

GILLSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there was something in your TIARA avatar,,, after all...thaught there was. too clever for words.


----------



## gillsy (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL Yes I use to be a moderator on here, and everyone called me princess moderator, hence the tiara.


----------



## toximac (Nov 9, 2011)

thats pretty cool


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Missed the chance in '95  and now I've lost touch with that group of friends.


----------



## Recharge (Nov 9, 2011)

mje772003 said:


> It would be great to know other local brisbane GLBTIQ members here too



there are plenty of us "not quite straight" folks around  just that it seems that the die hard one side or the other take a dislike to us, there seems to be some stupid "rule" that you should be one or the other tsk tsk.

we just can't seem to find people we like to hang out with :/ (partner and I) there's always some issues that crops up, or, most commonly, people just don't want to make any effort in staying in contact, or, keeping to commitments (going out or meeting up) *sigh*


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 9, 2011)

I am of the strong beleif that there are very very few people in the world that are properly one way or the other. Sexuality is a spectrum with gay on one side and straight on the other. Everyone fits somewhere along it. 

I also don't get why people have a problem with people who don't identify as straight, as it seems your 'friends' do recharge. I just can't get my head around why anyone would care. 



Recharge said:


> there are plenty of us "not quite straight" folks around  just that it seems that the die hard one side or the other take a dislike to us, there seems to be some stupid "rule" that you should be one or the other tsk tsk.
> 
> we just can't seem to find people we like to hang out with :/ (partner and I) there's always some issues that crops up, or, most commonly, people just don't want to make any effort in staying in contact, or, keeping to commitments (going out or meeting up) *sigh*



Jay it's been ages since you've started a good contoversial thread. I think it's about time you start another one!


----------



## Recharge (Nov 9, 2011)

oh, it's not that people don't identify with my sexuality (though that has been an issue now and again) it's that people don't seem to be able to make any effort any more, hell they don't even call when their plans have changed, and that really rubs me the wrong way and I give up on people quickly when they disappoint me too often, I'm a picky bastard lol.

that's why there was a space in my post, a separate topic, yet in the same vein heh (just to confuse things lol) 

I'd love to have friends that would like to DO things (even though I am somewhat limited with health issues, maybe it's that I bring people down because I suffer so much? who knows? but anyway....)


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 9, 2011)

Ah gotya now! That's even worse!


----------



## Recharge (Nov 9, 2011)

it would be nice to have a group of people who liked to get together for a few glasses of wine or what not (not to get drunk) for some interesting conversation, without having people get snippy or have problems, just a nice informal gathering where one could chill out with people and enjoy company and chat.

of course in Brisbane, it seems everyone lives miles away from each other and public transport sucks :/

and Oxley doesn't have a great deal if nice venues for entertaining anyway gah and you can't drink in public places.. it's all a scam I tell you! hehe /rant


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

Could I be classified as having a "Sexuality Spectrum Disorder" :shock:
OMG don't flame me...


----------



## gillsy (Nov 9, 2011)

Fence sitters that's all you are, you can't decide so you take the best of both worlds!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 9, 2011)

WOOO WINE NIGHT A/H in Oxley! , hehe

I don't care who you are attracted to sexually!

Yay Wine!...

Bugger read the (not to get drunk) bit 



gillsy said:


> Fence sitters that's all you are, you can't decide so you take the best of both worlds!



Oh you Name caller Flappy! , haha


----------



## gillsy (Nov 9, 2011)

You just want an albino pot bellied indian girl! Then you'd be all happy now wouldn't you smurf!


----------



## Recharge (Nov 9, 2011)

well, you can get drunk if you want lol, just that's not the intention of a gathering for a nice night 
well, at my age at least haha. the kidneys don't work as well as they used too 

but yes, I'm more than happy to have a get together if people wish to.
but being this time of year, it might go better with someone who has a pool and a bbq don't you think? 
mmm food alcohol and rubbish talk, epic win!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 9, 2011)

gillsy said:


> You just want an albino pot bellied indian girl! Then you'd be all happy now wouldn't you smurf!



*swooon*


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Fence sitters that's all you are, you can't decide so you take the best of both worlds!



I guess if you sit on the fence long enough someone will knock you off


----------



## Smithers (Nov 9, 2011)

The grass was greener on the other side


----------



## gillsy (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be doing another year of volunteering hopefully with my same role as last year, 20 hours a week up until feb then goes up to about 30. 

So all your homo's out there, and fence sitters should help out, but a standard volunteer is only on the night and has no work the months prior.


----------



## Dragonwolf (Nov 9, 2011)

If I lived in Sydney I'd be more than happy to help out...... sadly it seems I live in homophobe central.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm quite sure that i live in homophobe central lol. This place is like the 1800's hahaha!



Dragonwolf said:


> If I lived in Sydney I'd be more than happy to help out...... sadly it seems I live in homophobe central.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Nov 9, 2011)

Dragonwolf said:


> I guess if you sit on the fence long enough someone will knock you off


........................................nice one


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Nov 9, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> WOOO WINE NIGHT A/H in Oxley! , hehe
> 
> I don't care who you are attracted to sexually!
> 
> Yay Wine!...



What if I'm sexually attracted to wine?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't think I will make it either Jay.... probably cause I'm not gay or even a lesbian for that matter, though I do have lesbian thoughts often.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 9, 2011)

JasonL said:


> Don't think I will make it either Jay.... probably cause I'm not gay or even a lesbian for that matter, though I do have lesbian thoughts often.



LOL JL, Half my team last year were straight! I don't even do it because i'm gay I do it because I miss doing productions.


----------



## Retic (Nov 10, 2011)

That's excellent, they have dragged themselves in the 1800's 



waruikazi said:


> I'm quite sure that i live in homophobe central lol. This place is like the 1800's hahaha!


----------

